# SARMS - s4 in particular...



## tommyguns232 (Apr 8, 2014)

So I have been researching quite a bit on this. Im interested in doing a cycle. I have done mostly the clinical type research but I need info like real world BBíng doses etc. Also I was going to use CEM as I use them for all my rc's and peps but ive never used anything like a sarm from them. Anyone have any feedback or use cem s4?
Thanks in advance for the input guys.


----------



## JJB1 (Apr 8, 2014)

Check out LGD-4033. This is the newest SARM. Looks promising.


----------



## workhard2121 (Apr 8, 2014)

It is looking very promising JJ. Just was doing some research on it.


----------



## KelJu (Apr 8, 2014)

I am interested as well. I am going to run a stack of s4, Cardarine, Ostarine. I plan to buy as soon as my check goes in the bank tomorrow.


----------



## JJB1 (Apr 8, 2014)

workhard2121 said:


> It is looking very promising JJ. Just was doing some research on it.


Yeah, it looks like the latest greatest SARM.


----------



## workhard2121 (Apr 8, 2014)

JJB1 said:


> Yeah, it looks like the latest greatest SARM.



I'm always being a guinea pig, might as well give it a whirl when I have a chance haha.


----------



## JJB1 (Apr 8, 2014)

workhard2121 said:


> I'm always being a guinea pig, might as well give it a whirl when I have a chance haha.


Hahaha nice!  )


----------

